# Here's a great idea for team mascot...



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I like the idea of Charlotte Spiders.

Then you could call the arena "Charlotte's Web"


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> I like the idea of Charlotte Spiders.
> 
> Then you could call the arena "Charlotte's Web"


Cute. If Spiders wasn't such a bad nickname it'd be a cool idea.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's a great idea for team mascot...*



> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> 
> 
> Cute. If Spiders wasn't such a bad nickname it'd be a cool idea.


what about Taranchulas (sp)


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd like to see them come up with a nickname from the area...

I also think Spiders is kinda corny. It's like one of the nicknames they'd give on video games and just look stupid.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

How about the Charlotte Micheal Jordan's?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Trademark issues would be a problem.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

How about no!

"Spiders"???

Ugh!:sour: 

I think I'd rather be called the Charlotte Assclowns.:laugh:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> How about the Charlotte Micheal Jordan's?


yea i agree with Spartan there would be some problem with that name..


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> yea i agree with Spartan there would be some problem with that name..



It's all about the respect! You guys are ungrateful just for not supporting the idea! :no:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Charolotte "Were going to suck for five years anyway"ians


----------

